# laptop vs ultrabook



## jst94 (Dec 9, 2012)

I am going to buy a new laptop..... I will be using it mainly for programming, coding, apps development, watching movies and lil bit gaming.... I have a budget of 70-75 k.... My brand pref. Are sony and dell... I think in this budget i l get the i7, 1tb hdd, 8 gb ram frm both brand..... Bt when i see ultrabooks coming up i get confused..... I can extend my budget upto 90k for a good ultrabook but will it be really worth it... Considering my usage... .. Also i gotta chose between sony and dell.. Please reply asap..


----------



## desijoker (Dec 10, 2012)

Buy Ultrabook only if you travel..weight is the only major advantage over normal laptop..Ultrabook has many disadvantages too..
Ultrabooks processor are underclocked..and in many Ultrabooks you can't add more ram..
Ultrabook is mainly designed and made for ppl who travel a lot..and with high price you won't even get a graphics card..
I own a Asus zenbook and Sony s15..and I can easily choose Sony over zenbook in all the areas..
So unless you travel a lot, go for traditional laptop..


----------



## praveensahu (Dec 11, 2012)

Ultrabook is only for normal works. It is not good for gaming. Generally ultrabook has low voltage processors, small-size, low-power SSD drives, and normal graphic's card. Even Laptop has more feature. Laptop is more powerfull the Ultrabook. and if you are compare between Dell and sony, then both are good but I think Sony is Best for gaming and it has high picture quality.


----------

